# Roche Insight Pump



## trophywench (Dec 14, 2018)

I've received an unexpected email from Roche the other day, a standard one thanking me for my order.  Nowt unusual there except what I did order the end of the week before last, was delivered the early part of last week as expected.  They helpfully attached the copy of the invoice to the email, so I opened the pdf.  All the items were free and the first one is a letter about a key frame.

I went to the website on my account, and there's a link to the letter.  It tells me about changes to the key frame they've already told me about.  However - I have absolutely no idea whatever what they're on about and don't have any memory or evidence of them having told me.

Have other Insight users received this, if so can you please educate me before I have to ring Roche since I don't have a clinic apt until Feb next year.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2018)

Nobody else got an Insight then?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 15, 2018)

I am, but haven't received an email, yet!


----------



## Barbie1 (Dec 15, 2018)

I have an insight, but nothing from Roche
But I don’t actually recall ever giving them my email address so that might be why!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2018)

Ah - having read it again, the pump serial numbers it applies to all start with the first 4 digits under 3210 - mine's 3102 so it definitely applies.  One of the things says it's to save accidental operation of the Quick Bolus button.  I didn't know I have one.  The other is to prevent accidental operation of something else.  Despite showing it in a pocket and it free ranging any time I'm lying down, I've never accidentally operated anything on it or my previous Combo.  There again I neither participate in rufty tufty sport nor am I a curious child who likes to press buttons on gadgets , to see what they do!


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Dec 17, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I've received an unexpected email from Roche the other day, a standard one thanking me for my order.  Nowt unusual there except what I did order the end of the week before last, was delivered the early part of last week as expected.  They helpfully attached the copy of the invoice to the email, so I opened the pdf.  All the items were free and the first one is a letter about a key frame.
> 
> I went to the website on my account, and there's a link to the letter.  It tells me about changes to the key frame they've already told me about.  However - I have absolutely no idea whatever what they're on about and don't have any memory or evidence of them having told me.
> 
> Have other Insight users received this, if so can you please educate me before I have to ring Roche since I don't have a clinic apt until Feb next year.


I haven't had an email, But i was sent a key frame in the post and wondered what the hell it was lol. It came with the normal bog standard instructions, basically 2 bits of plastic with sticky on it so you can attach them. Just lumps of plastic but  to stop you accidently doing the quick bolus from the top buttons and one for round the main screen buttons incase of accidental unlocking.To be honest i have never has an issue but i suppose it has come up as a problem and has to be rectified or court cases would happen. I'm brutal with my pump not handled carefully at all lol and usually i'm sitting on it as it tends to live in my jeans back pocket most of the time, and i have never managed to accidentally bolus. I wonder why i never got an email though.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 17, 2018)

Well the letter says they've already told me about it.

In what circs does one need a quick bolus key - isn't 'standard bolus' on the pump itself, without testing, quick enough?  I mean - I can imagine someone might have mentioned it, and I've selectively discarded that info because I don't feel I'll need it - but there again in the first place I never had a proper handover and the manual and handbook are a bit hard to remember word for word !  LOL

I just wonder if I'm missing something really useful - am !?


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Dec 17, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Well the letter says they've already told me about it.
> 
> In what circs does one need a quick bolus key - isn't 'standard bolus' on the pump itself, without testing, quick enough?  I mean - I can imagine someone might have mentioned it, and I've selectively discarded that info because I don't feel I'll need it - but there again in the first place I never had a proper handover and the manual and handbook are a bit hard to remember word for word !  LOL
> 
> I just wonder if I'm missing something really useful - am !?


I know it has come up as a warning on the accuchek website amongst any safety feature stuff and cannula recall notices maybe thats what they mean .. god knows. I don't think you are missing anything, I have never used the quick bolus feature of the pump and have never set it up.. From what i understand, you can set it up to do do a 1 press bolus of a set amount.. useful if you have a biscuit with your cuppa everyday or something predictable like that. imo i think manual bolus is quick anyway so not sure why they bothered.. being all ohh ahh look at this extra feature we have put in the 'new' pump probably. In terms of usefulness its up there with decorative stickers and fancy pump belts.. semi sort of useful and just to make it more flashy but you will do fine without it


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Dec 17, 2018)

i found this online seems to be what its all about.  http://www2.nphs.wales.nhs.uk:8080/...Roche Diabetes Care GmbH - SB_RDC_2015_05.pdf


----------



## trophywench (Dec 17, 2018)

ROFL - who knew there was a Key Lock function either?

I just use the 'pump only no blood test' bolus too quite often - I admit when it's a 30g bit of cake, cranking the number of units up to what I need isn't exactly the speediest BUT!  why the hell would I want to make eating unnecessary crap between meals easier for myself to do?  If I can't be bothered to bolus, for it - I don't need to eat it either, obviously LOL

Were I a bloke who needed an empty pocket for my pump but needed to carry odds and sods (like the keys and coins mentioned) - then I'd get myself a manbag.  Where on earth do blokes stash their meter cases anyway in the absence of a bag?


----------

